# Nolvadex for female cutting cycle



## Jezebel (Aug 12, 2012)

So I've been reading more and more about using Nolva as a cutting agent while doing cardio/diet/weight training.  Usually 10-20mg a day for 8 weeks.  Any females have experience with this?  Seems like a cheap way to get some excess fat off stubborn areas.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

Jez, I think i recall you posting your age somewhere and if  memory serves me that age was 38. at age 38 you should have already been on hgh for 3-6 years.  Just something to think about and if I am wrong on the age plz don't kill me 

 back to topic, Jenner does have experience with using nolva


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, you are right.  I am 38.  It is something that I have been thinking about doing although the high cost of kits for the long term is a bit daunting.  I was on peptides for about two months.  Problem is that a 5 pack each of Ipam/cjc 1295 cost me a little less than getting the real thing and I have no idea what my levels are on the peps.  Seems like a lot of people here think peps are garbage but on Ology they're worshipped.  Ology is why I got them.  To be fair, I have noticed better skin and sleep but that's not the reason I got them.  Wanted fat loss/recomp.

I can get intl Rips through Pinn but they want a 5 kit min so I'm looking at almost a grand to get started.  Unfortunately, that isn't going to happen right now with a mortgage and two little kids.  Unless you got any more places you can PM me with that is less stringent on the minimum kits ordered.   I figured with Rips, I can easily get by with 1-2 iu's daily which would last me a while.

Hopefully Jen can chime in on the Nolva.


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyways, I'm getting all my blood work done this week to get a handle on all my baselines.  The nurse practioner at my gyn office is cool as hell.  She says if your test is low, we can get you on replacement therapy.  Even offered Testopel implant although I'd rather stick with the gel or test prop injections.  But we'll see.  I'm not starting anything until I see what I'm working with.  The last thing I want to do is get all my hormones out of whack!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 12, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> So I've been reading more and more about using Nolva as a cutting agent while doing cardio/diet/weight training.  Usually 10-20mg a day for 8 weeks.  Any females have experience with this?  Seems like a cheap way to get some excess fat off stubborn areas.



Hey Jezebel, 

I don't have any experience with Nolva, but I know Jenner has used it with out any issues, I think she was doing 20mg a day... Now, nolva it's not really meant to "burn off fat" Nolva is a is an oral anti-estrogen/estrogen, so it will pretty much try to prevent estrogen activity so it will help in keeping any water gain away..

My mom was prescribed Nolvadex after she was diagnosed with breast cancer a few years ago, her breast cancer was induced by estrogen... She did get massive headaches & joint pain while taking it.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 12, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Unfortunately, you are right.  I am 38.  It is something that I have been thinking about doing although the high cost of kits for the long term is a bit daunting.  I was on peptides for about two months.  Problem is that a 5 pack each of Ipam/cjc 1295 cost me a little less than getting the real thing and I have no idea what my levels are on the peps.  Seems like a lot of people here think peps are garbage but on Ology they're worshipped.  Ology is why I got them.  To be fair, I have noticed better skin and sleep but that's not the reason I got them.  Wanted fat loss/recomp.
> 
> I can get intl Rips through Pinn but they want a 5 kit min so I'm looking at almost a grand to get started.  Unfortunately, that isn't going to happen right now with a mortgage and two little kids.  Unless you got any more places you can PM me with that is less stringent on the minimum kits ordered.   I figured with Rips, I can easily get by with 1-2 iu's daily which would last me a while.
> 
> Hopefully Jen can chime in on the Nolva.



About the peptides, I'm not a fan of them.... I've been on GH for about 9 months now & I love it !! Taking 2 iu's a day... if u noticed skin improvement & better sleep on the peptides u will notice it even more with GH.. I do have a strict diet/training routine, but my training and cardio are not excessive, I have 2 hernias on my back and I have to really be careful & not push over push myself, and with GH even having to miss many days due to my back & having to restrict my training many times I have been able to mantain a pretty low BF... I think you'll be really happy yourself


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 12, 2012)

My o'l lady is using nolva, with pretty good results. She's around 25-30mg a day iirc. The only complaint has been headaches and joint pain like mrs p mentioned.


----------

